# New Md. Member/owner Checking In



## CKCS (Apr 6, 2006)

Hi, 
We just got our new Outback 25RSS yesterday. sunny We are taking our first trip this weekend to check everything out. I'm a first time RV'er but hubby is a vetern.







I'm looking forward to many weekends away and have gotten lots of tips from all of you.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome action action action

Lotsa Luck with your new trailer









John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, CKCS!* action

And congratulations on your new Outback!
Have fun!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

Welcome aboard CKCS.

Hope you enjoy that new Outback.

Rob


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Welcome to the Clan, CKCS! Wow - just got the new baby and already taking her out to play - GOOD FOR YOU! You're gonna LOVE it!!!

btw, do your Cavaliers camp with you?


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome CKCS,

We too have a 25rss, and are excitedly planning our first trip. Hope you casmp often. This site is great for all kinds of knowledge.


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

CKCS

Welcome to the group. Nice to have another MD Eastern Shore Outbacker.

We are having the Mid-Atlantic Rally in Ocean City, May 5-7, Frontier Town 
You are welcome to join us.

Will


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Welcome from another Marylander. As Will said checo out the Ocean City Rally. Please don't forget the Luray, VA and Elkins, WV rallies as well.

I'll wave to you as I pass through. I am on the shore once a week.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## CKCS (Apr 6, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Welcome to the Clan, CKCS! Wow - just got the new baby and already taking her out to play - GOOD FOR YOU! You're gonna LOVE it!!!
> 
> btw, do your Cavaliers camp with you?
> [snapback]100856[/snapback]​


This weekend will be their first time RVing too!







Can't wait to try it with them. Always hated to leave the fur babies at home when we went away on weekends. That's one of the reasons I wanted to do RVing.


----------



## CKCS (Apr 6, 2006)

WillTy3 said:


> CKCS
> 
> Welcome to the group. Nice to have another MD Eastern Shore Outbacker.
> 
> ...


We are planning on goint to the Rally in OC. Can't wait. Will see you there!


----------



## CKCS (Apr 6, 2006)

CKCS said:


> Hi,
> We just got our new Outback 25RSS yesterday. sunny We are taking our first trip this weekend to check everything out. I'm a first time RV'er but hubby is a vetern.
> 
> 
> ...


How do you post a picture on the left side?


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

> How do you post a picture on the left side?


Go to "My Controls" and then "Edit Avatar Settings"

Congrats on the new Camper.

action


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

WelcomeCKCS to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 25RSS
check out the rallies in VA and WV and post often

And the picture is you avatar
Gp into your control panel and click on Avatar Setting
and follow the instruction.
If you need more help just ask anyone

Don action


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome CKCS!

Glad to have you join our "little" forum..... Just a great bunch of really knowledgeable Outbackers. And a few not so knowledgeable ones like me that kind of just hang around.

Have fun in your new Outback.!

Mark


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome, CKCS, from another dog lover! Glad you joined us and have a great first trip. It will be the first of MANY!! action


----------



## polygraphpat (Mar 4, 2004)

Welcome from another Marylander. Enjoy and hope to see you at a rally sometime.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

CKCS,

action Welcome to the site and congratulations on the new 25RSS. sunny Hope you learn a lot this weekend about the new Outback and enjoy the camping.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard. action Wow! The dogs are gonna love those bunks. Has any of them claimed dibs on the top bunk yet?









Scott


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Yahoo!







Welcome! action


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Welcome CKCS,

Congrats on your new Outback. Best of luck with the 1st trip this weekend and
enjoy. Come back and let us know how it went.

C-Mac


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You'll be a vertern camper soon enough. Congrats on the new Outback. Now the real fun begins!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site and Congrads on the new Outback. It is great to see another East Coaster here!!!!

Gary


----------



## CKCS (Apr 6, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> Congratulations and welcome aboard. action Wow! The dogs are gonna love those bunks. Has any of them claimed dibs on the top bunk yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bunks? They have claimed the Queen!


----------



## Robsaunderseshore (Apr 5, 2006)

So have you enjoyed the RV lifestyle so far? How have your trips been. Are you looking forward to more?


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Robsaunderseshore said:


> So have you enjoyed the RV lifestyle so far? How have your trips been. Are you looking forward to more?


I think you already know the answer to that...............


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Congrats on finding this site and buying a GREAT Outback trailer.


----------

